# Brauche Hilfe bei Magenta Tarif Auswahl



## PcGamer512 (17. Februar 2015)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe eine schnelle Frage die ich leider über Google nicht finden kann (evtl. wegen blödheit^^).

Wir wollen demnächst zu Telekom wechseln und könnten LTE empfangen aber das kommt mir nicht in Frage, wegen 10-max 30GB Volumen vielzuwenig für einen Zocker.
Dann bin ich auf den Magenta Tarif gestoßen und empfangen könnten wir den kleinsten Tarif mit 16mbs.

Da stellt sich mir die Frage wieviel kann man im Monat downloaden ohne gedrosselt zu werden? kann leide rnirgends eine Antwort auf diese Frage finden.

Danke für die Hilfe vorab und vielleicht hat ja hier schon einer diesen Tarif und kann mir kurz berichten ob er damit zufrieden ist.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (17. Februar 2015)

Hi, 

einmal wie hier beschrieben testen welche Geschwindigkeit du wirklich erhalten kannst:
Annex J Sammelthread III (FAQ/Status 10/2014 in Posting #1) - onlinekosten.de Community

Die Festnetz Tarife haben keine Drossel.

Ich bin seit Jahren bei der Telekom, erst als Risikoschaltung 1k, dann 2k, später 6k, kurz danach Vdsl50 und aktuell Vdsl100. Bisher keine Probleme.


----------



## PcGamer512 (17. Februar 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> einmal wie hier beschrieben testen welche Geschwindigkeit du wirklich erhalten kannst:
> Annex J Sammelthread III (FAQ/Status 10/2014 in Posting #1) - onlinekosten.de Community
> ...



Vielen Dank für die super schnelle Antwort.
Wir gurken leider mit einer völlig überteuerten 6K leitung herum.

Kann man später auch gegen einen Aufpreis eine bessere flat nehmen?
Habe hier einen link gefunden evtl. wäre das soetwas, wenn wir das irgendwann auchmal bekommen könnnten. Wäre das dann so möglich?

Telekom weitetet Vectoring fÃ¼r VDSL aus - ComputerBase


Edit:

Wäre das das hier was ich testen soll?

(Bestellseite MagentaZuhause S)
- auf bestellen klicken
- lügen und behaupten man hätte noch keinen Anschluss
- "neuen Anschluss bestellen"
- Adresse eingeben und checken


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (17. Februar 2015)

Ja genau, das sagt dir dann was bei euch wahrscheinlich möglich ist, vielleicht wäre Hybrid was für euch. 

Genau so ein Ausbau ist hier passiert, ob das bei euch in absehbarer Zeit kommt kann dir Telekom.de/schneller sagen. Upgrade ist bei der Telekom aber immer möglich.


----------



## PcGamer512 (17. Februar 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Ja genau, das sagt dir dann was bei euch wahrscheinlich möglich ist, vielleicht wäre Hybrid was für euch.
> 
> Genau so ein Ausbau ist hier passiert, ob das bei euch in absehbarer Zeit kommt kann dir Telekom.de/schneller sagen. Upgrade ist bei der Telekom aber immer möglich.



Wenn ich neuanschluss mache und überprüfe kommt das hier:


Hinweis

Für Ihren Telefonanschluss ist MagentaZuhause S erhältlich. Wir stellen Ihnen DSL 2000 RAM IP bereit, Sie erhalten jederzeit die bestmögliche zur Verfügung stehende Bandbreite. Natürlich können Sie auch mit verringerter Surfgeschwindigkeit alle Inklusivleistungen in vollem Umfang nutzen.



MagentaZuhause S
Verfügbare Bandbreite:
DSL 2000 RAM IP ist verfügbar


Ist das jetzt gut oder schlecht xD?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (17. Februar 2015)

Schau mal in den Quelltext nach der Basketdslmatnr, aber das dürfte das 2300/500 Profil sein, wahrscheinlich seid ihr derzeit schneller unterwegs. Kannst ja mal im Speedport schauen was der als Geschwindigkeit anzeigt. 

Wenn Hybrid verfügbar ist würdest du zumindest etwa 16mbit kriegen.


----------



## PcGamer512 (17. Februar 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Schau mal in den Quelltext nach der Basketdslmatnr



Ok habs gefunden über rechtsklick was soll dann da stehen`?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (17. Februar 2015)

Den Quelltext der Ergebnisseite aufrufen und nach Basketdslmatnr suchen. Wie du an den Quelltext kommst hängt vom Browser ab.


----------



## PcGamer512 (17. Februar 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Den Quelltext der Ergebnisseite aufrufen und nach Basketdslmatnr suchen. Wie du an den Quelltext kommst hängt vom Browser ab.



Nutze Firefox.
ISt doch über rechtsklick auf der hp und dann quelltext anzeigen oder?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (17. Februar 2015)

Was steht hinter value?


----------



## PcGamer512 (17. Februar 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Den Quelltext der Ergebnisseite aufrufen und nach Basketdslmatnr suchen. Wie du an den Quelltext kommst hängt vom Browser ab.




89760443 steht da.
Was sagt das aus??


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (17. Februar 2015)

Das wäre das 2300/500 Profil, also 2.3mbit download. Schätze mal dass ihr so viel jetzt schon habt. Kannst du im Router rausfinden. 

Wenn kein Hybrid verfügbar ist dürfte sich ein Wechsel nicht lohnen.


----------



## PcGamer512 (17. Februar 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Das wäre das 2300/500 Profil, also 2.3mbit download. Schätze mal dass ihr so viel jetzt schon habt. Kannst du im Router rausfinden.
> 
> Wenn kein Hybrid verfügbar ist dürfte sich ein Wechsel nicht lohnen.



Also momentan haben wir wegen 6k leitung max 700kbs download.(eher so 500kbs dafür aber drosselfrei aber sehr störanfällig bei regen oder etc)
und max 100kbs upload.

Wäre also schonmal einiges besser und schneller und vorallem wegen Internet und Telefonflat ca 50€ billiger im monat


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (17. Februar 2015)

500kbs sind aber etwa 4mbit, ihr würdet also langsamer werden. 

Mach mal eine normale Verfügbarkeitsabfrage, ob es Hybrid gibt. 

Internet Flat habt ihr derzeit sicher auch, Telefonflat gibts auch schon recht lang. Was ist denn in den 50€ alles drin? ISDN? Analog? Mietrouter?


----------



## PcGamer512 (17. Februar 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> 500kbs sind aber etwa 4mbit, ihr würdet also langsamer werden.
> 
> Mach mal eine normale Verfügbarkeitsabfrage, ob es Hybrid gibt.
> 
> Internet Flat habt ihr derzeit sicher auch, Telefonflat gibts auch schon recht lang. Was ist denn in den 50€ alles drin?



Also die 6k leitung kostet 34€ und Telefon woanders wenn ich es richtig im kopf habe ca 50€

Aber wieso sollten wir bei 16k was immerhin 10k mehr sind als jetzt langsamer werden das verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (17. Februar 2015)

Weil das "bis zu" 16k sind, je nach dem was die Leitung kann. Und die kann eben nur 2.3k mit der neuen Variante und bisher 4-6k.

Bei welchem Anbieter ist denn das Telefon?


----------



## PcGamer512 (17. Februar 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Weil das "bis zu" 16k sind, je nach dem was die Leitung kann. Und die kann eben nur 2.3k mit der neuen Variante und bisher 4-6k.
> 
> Bei welchem Anbieter ist denn das Telefon?



Achso, hmm das ist natürlich ******* dann wird mein Vater nachher noch LTE nehmen pfuii das aus für meine Spiele (.

Ka wo das Telefon ist aufjednefall woanders.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (17. Februar 2015)

Mach die normalen Verfügbarkeitsabfrage, gibts Hybrid?

Sonst einfach nicht wechseln und das Telefon zur Telekom übertragen.

Mit "ka wo" und ohne genaue Tarifbezeichnung etc. kann man eher schlecht helfen..


----------



## PcGamer512 (17. Februar 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Mach die normalen Verfügbarkeitsabfrage, gibts Hybrid?
> 
> Sonst einfach nicht wechseln und das Telefon zur Telekom übertragen.




Könntest du mir evtl nen Link zu einer Verfügbarkeitsabfrage schicken ?



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Mach die normalen Verfügbarkeitsabfrage, gibts Hybrid?
> 
> Sonst einfach nicht wechseln und das Telefon zur Telekom übertragen.
> 
> Mit "ka wo" und ohne genaue Tarifbezeichnung etc. kann man eher schlecht helfen..




Mein Vater hat die Dinge gemacht ich recherchiere lediglich ^^ daher weiß ich das nicht alles.
Edit: Was evtl von Bedeutung ist, ich habe mit meinem Handy hier lediglich max E-Netz da totales Funkloch mit AldiTalk oder wie das genau heißt.

LTE sollen wir hier aufjedenfall epfangen können aber das Datenvolumen finde ich unter aller ...


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (17. Februar 2015)

DSL, VDSL und LTE Verfügbarkeit | Telekom

Dann soll er dir mal ne Rechnung zeigen, dann kannst du wenigstens fundiert recherchieren.

Aldi ist E-Plus und Hybrid bündelt Festnetz und LTE ohne Volumenlimit.


----------



## PcGamer512 (17. Februar 2015)

Unser Angebot

MagentaZuhause
Sorgloses Telefonieren, Highspeed-Surfen und wahlweise brillantes Fernsehen – natürlich im besten Netz.

MagentaZuhause ist derzeit an Ihrem Anschluss nicht verfügbar.

Call & Surf via Funk

Telefonieren und Highspeed-Surfen auch ohne DSL Anschluss.

    Call & Surf über Funk (mit bis zu 50 MBit/s)



Call & Surf Comfort via Funk
M
Das wäre dann ja dieses LTE was meiner Meinung nach totale Abzocke ist.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (17. Februar 2015)

In welchem Bundesland seid ihr? Hybrid gibts erst ab März bundesweit, da würde evtl ich erstmal warten. 

Aber dass angeblich nichtmal Zuhause S möglich sein soll ist seltsam.


----------



## PcGamer512 (17. Februar 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> In welchem Bundesland seid ihr? Hybrid gibts erst ab März bundesweit, da würde evtl ich erstmal warten.
> 
> Aber dass angeblich nichtmal Zuhause S möglich sein soll ist seltsam.



Wir wohnen in NRW

JA mit Zuhause ist echt komisch habe die Abfrage gerade mal über Telefonnummer gemacht da wir anscheinend da sogar einen Vertrag mit Telefon haben.

Was evtl interessant ist, wir haben vor paar Monaten hier Glasfaser bekommen oberhalb unseres Dorfes was wir aber mitnuzen können aber die Firma hat auch die besten Tarife paar GB volumen im Monat was für uns wiederum nichts ist.


----------



## Combi (17. Februar 2015)

btw...habt ihr evtl kabelfernsehen?
also kein satelliten-tv,sondern tv über kabelanschluss??!
dann wäre eine leitung bis zu 120mbit kein problem.
oder wohnt ihr echt so weit vom schuss weg?
neubaugebiet?oder tal am ende des regenbogens?! 
sry,der musste sein..


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (17. Februar 2015)

Da sollte es schon Hybrid geben. Ruf mal die Hotline an und sag "Hybrid", ich schätze mal bei euch ist n Fehler drin. Bei Neuanschluss prüft man über die Adresse, bei der Verfügbarkeit über die Telefonnummer. Wenn da unterschiedliche Ergebnisse raus kommen ist was faul.

Und vor allem, find mal raus was ihr da genau für Verträge habt, z. B. ne aktuelle Rechnung.

Welche Firma ist das? Was heisst mitnutzen?

Kabel wäre auch ne Möglichkeit, ja.


----------



## PcGamer512 (17. Februar 2015)

Combi schrieb:


> btw...habt ihr evtl kabelfernsehen?
> also kein satelliten-tv,sondern tv über kabelanschluss??!
> dann wäre eine leitung bis zu 120mbit kein problem.
> oder wohnt ihr echt so weit vom schuss weg?
> ...



Hast damit vollkommen recht auf den Regenbogen trifft es ganz genau zu xD.
Wir ahben aufm Dach ne Satelienschüssel und brauchen ein kabel am fernsehen damit wir ein bild bekommen

Hab mich letztens schon erkundigt, Vodafone, Unitymedia Kabel Deutschland alles geht bei uns nicht.
Aber nur 6-7 häuserreihen über uns können zb magenta m oder l empfangen sehr ärgerlich


----------



## Rurdo (17. Februar 2015)

Hi!

Schau mal hier welche Anbieter bei dir Verfügbar sind: https://www.internetanbieter.info/regionale-anbieter/

Evtl gibt es einen der in deinem Dorf nen Richtfunksendemast (theorätisch riesiger Wlan-Router) aufgestellt hat. 
Bei uns in Österreich z.b. heißt der größte und mittlerweile auch sehr beliebte Anbieter "Wavenet".  Sowas gibts sicher auch in DE 

Btw hat soweit ich weiß die Tkom auf ihrer Homepage (Breitbandausbau – Internet über Vectoring, VDSL, FTTH und DSL | Telekom) ne Seite wo sie aktuelle Ausbauprojekte aufführen. Evtl ist dein Dorf ja eins der nächsten^^


----------



## PcGamer512 (17. Februar 2015)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Schau mal hier welche Anbieter bei dir Verfügbar sind: https://www.internetanbieter.info/regionale-anbieter/
> 
> ...



Totale Verarsche was Telekom da macht

Unser Breitbandausbau ist bereits abgeschlossen. Ob Sie ab sofort die untenstehenden Produkte bestellen und alle Vorteile genießen können, erfahren Sie unter 0800 33 03000 bzw. beim konkreten Verfügbarkeitstest.

Totaler Stuss wieso haben viele hier keine Möglichkeit Internet von denen zu nutzen außer halt dieses LTE wegen Glasfaserkabeln die verlegt wurden aber anscheinend nicht für Telekom oder etc nutzbar sind.
Vorallem die zeigen wieder diese Magenta Tarif den wir nicht nutzen können, checke das nichtmehr.

Es kann doch nicht so schwer seien einen Sender oder was auh immer dafür nötig ist damit auch die letzten Einwohner im Dorf inkl. uns Internet bekommen können.


----------



## Rurdo (17. Februar 2015)

Das Problem ist, die Verteilerstelle die auf hohe geschwindigkeit ausgelegt ist (meist VDSL 50/100) steht entweder zu weit weg oder ist schon voll belegt.  Danach kommen meist noch 2-3 "kleine" die eben nur 16k oder weniger können, je nach menge der angeschlossenen Benutzer. (Wenn du allein an ner 16k ARU (die abkürzung für die verteiler) hängst und den passenden tarif hast kommen 100%ig 16k an. Wenn aber 25 leute mit jeweils 16k dran hängen wird jeder nurnoch 1-6k bekommen.. Ist ja auch Logisch^^)
Am besten du rufst mal bei der Tkom an, die können dir das ganz genau sagen wo das Ding steht/warum du den Tarif nicht angeboten bekommst ect. 

Btw, hast du nachgesehen obs nen Richtfunkanbieter bei dir gibt? Wie gesagt, das wär wie Wlan ohne festen internetanschluss/Router zuhause.

EDIT: Die Deutschen Tkom mitarbeiter wissen sicher nicht was ne Aru ist, das ist nämlich die österreichische abkürzung dafür  in DE heißen die dinger DSLAM, nur falls du nachfragen willst


----------



## PcGamer512 (17. Februar 2015)

Wir haben einen ja aber der bzw die sind bei uns weil die genau wissen das wir nix bekommen extremst teuer.

Der Mast ist glaub ich ein paar km entfernt soweit ich es verstanden habe nicht allzuweit weg.

Anrufen wollten wir die Tage sowieso mal die meinten vor ein paar Monaten schon LTE wäre in Ordnung den rest glaub ich aber nicht da gabs allerdings diesen Magenta Tarif noch nicht.


----------



## Rurdo (17. Februar 2015)

Hmm wenn der mehrere KM entfernt steht dann ists eh schon hinfällig, du brauchst im besten fall direkten Sichtkontakt zum Mast, der nicht weiter als einige wenige Hundert Meter entfernt steht.


----------



## PcGamer512 (17. Februar 2015)

ICh werde nochmal hier schreiben wenn ich mehr weiß ok ?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (17. Februar 2015)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, die Verteilerstelle die auf hohe geschwindigkeit ausgelegt ist (meist VDSL 50/100) steht entweder zu weit weg oder ist schon voll belegt.  Danach kommen meist noch 2-3 "kleine" die eben nur 16k oder weniger können, je nach menge der angeschlossenen Benutzer. (Wenn du allein an ner 16k ARU (die abkürzung für die verteiler) hängst und den passenden tarif hast kommen 100%ig 16k an. Wenn aber 25 leute mit jeweils 16k dran hängen wird jeder nurnoch 1-6k bekommen.. Ist ja auch Logisch^^)



So funktioniert das nicht. Die verfügbare Geschwindigkeit hängt von der Leitungslänge ab (Stichwort Dämpfung). Eine solche Überbuchung wie du meinst kommt kaum noch vor, bei den neuen DSLAM eh nicht, die sind mit 1 GBit angebunden und bedienen maximal 192 Anschlüsse, Vollbelegung kommt aber auch kaum vor. 

Mach mal den Verfügbarkeitstest bei n paar Nachbarn, vielleicht ist da nur ein Fehler drin. Oder schau auf der Telekom Ausbaukarte, gab schon Fälle wo Leute nicht buchen konnten obwohl sie mitten drin waren -> Datenbankfehler.


@Topic: Hotline anrufen, Hybrid sagen, schauen was geht. Und rausfinden was genau ihr habt.


----------



## PcGamer512 (17. Februar 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> So funktioniert das nicht. Die verfügbare Geschwindigkeit hängt von der Leitungslänge ab (Stichwort Dämpfung). Eine solche Überbuchung wie du meinst kommt kaum noch vor, bei den neuen DSLAM eh nicht, die sind mit 1 GBit angebunden und bedienen maximal 192 Anschlüsse, Vollbelegung kommt aber auch kaum vor.
> 
> Mach mal den Verfügbarkeitstest bei n paar Nachbarn, vielleicht ist da nur ein Fehler drin. Oder schau auf der Telekom Ausbaukarte, gab schon Fälle wo Leute nicht buchen konnten obwohl sie mitten drin waren -> Datenbankfehler.
> 
> ...



Ja werden wir evtl. morgen mal machen hoffe das bringt was.
Allerdings mache ich mir kaum Hoffnungen wir haben einen Bekannten hier im Dorf der arbeitet für die Telekom und er meint nachdem er sich erkundigt hat, das lediglich dieser LTE Tarif geht was allerdings wegen Datenvolumen totale abzocke wäre wenn ich nur an gta5 project cars und youtube sowie etc denke.

Es ist laut der karte auch nicht vorgesehen weiter auszubauen, da dies bei uns angeblich schon geschehen wäre :`(

Edit: Wie ich gerade festgestellt habe, ist diese Antenne luftlinie max 500m von uns weg


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (18. Februar 2015)

Telekom angerufen? 
Netcologne angerufen?
Rechnung mit aktuellem Tarif/Telefon gefunden?


----------



## mrfloppy (18. Februar 2015)

Netcologne ist regional und nicht NRW flächendeckend. Da ich nirgends gesehen hab wo der te herkommt ist es gut möglich das netcologne sowieso rausfallt .


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (20. Februar 2015)

Macht nichts, interessiert ihn offensichtlich eh nicht wirklich.


----------



## PcGamer512 (20. Februar 2015)

Sorry, das ich mich erst jetzt wieder melde war nicht Zuhause darum konnte ich mich nicht melden.
Also Telekom könnte in Frage kommen, werden das morgen früh mit denen klären.
NetCologne das gleich Spiel.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (22. Februar 2015)

Und?^^


----------



## PcGamer512 (1. März 2015)

Es könnte sein dass es funktioniert die müssen dies erst nochmal prüfen


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (1. März 2015)

Und was ist mit euren aktuellen Tarifen?


----------



## PcGamer512 (4. März 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Und was ist mit euren aktuellen Tarifen?



Sodele, demnächst erstmal nen Termin beim Bürgermeister xD.
Dann muss ich Ihn mal überzeugen, dass er sich für Telekom Internet einsetzen soll, sodass wir auch Magenta1 L nutzen können


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (4. März 2015)

Dann könntest du ab 2017 schnelles Internet haben, bis dahin also LTE.


----------



## Rurdo (4. März 2015)

Hahahahaha  Sorry aber ich find das richtig Herrlich dass man "am Land" den Bürgermeister überzeugen muss das Internet auszubauen 
EDIT: Trotzdem viel erfolg^^


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (4. März 2015)

Das ist überall so. Wenn eine Gemeinde an die Telekom rantritt und man evtl. eine gewisse Anzahl Vorverträge anschließt sind die Chancen schon ganz gut. Dauert trotzdem mind. 1 Jahr.

Ich finde nur lustig dass ich scheinbar mehr Interesse daran habe dem TE zu schnellem Internet zu verhelfen als er selbst. Sonst würde er etwas mehr auf diverse Fragen und Anregungen eingehen.


----------



## Rurdo (4. März 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Das ist überall so.



Überall auf dem Land


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (4. März 2015)

Nein, das gab's auch schon in Städten.


----------



## PcGamer512 (5. März 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Ich finde nur lustig dass ich scheinbar mehr Interesse daran habe dem TE zu schnellem Internet zu verhelfen als er selbst. Sonst würde er etwas mehr auf diverse Fragen und Anregungen eingehen.



Ich kann nicht mehr sagen, als das wir hier am arsch der Welt wohnen wo es wirklich sogut wie 0 internet gibt ^^


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (5. März 2015)

Was sagt denn Netcologne die angeblich ausgebaut haben? 

Was sagt die Telekom dazu dass bei Abfrage über Telefonnummer und Adresse unterschiedliche Ergebnisse angezeigt werden? 

Hybrid möglich? 

Verfügbarkeit bei Nachbarn getestet (Datenbankfehler)?

Hast du rausgefunden was ihr derzeit für Tarife habt, da ja angeblich Telefon und Internet getrennt ist? 

Oder hast du dich damit abgefunden dass dein Vater LTE buchen wird?


----------



## PcGamer512 (12. März 2015)

So wir haben gerade endlich Zeit gehabt und angerufen.

Dabei kam heraus, dass wir Lediglich LTe S,M,L nutzenkönnen.
Hybrid und Vectoring gibt es bei uns nicht er weiß auch nich ob es mal kommt.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (14. März 2015)

Tja, Pech.


----------



## zLein (15. März 2015)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> So wir haben gerade endlich Zeit gehabt und angerufen.
> 
> Dabei kam heraus, dass wir Lediglich LTe S,M,L nutzenkönnen.
> Hybrid und Vectoring gibt es bei uns nicht er weiß auch nich ob es mal kommt.


Oh man ich erinnere mich an eine Aussage der Telkom von 2003, damals gab es bei mir "nur" Glasfaser aber keine Technik/Tarife für: "In einem Jahr kann ich damit rechnen". es hat 8 Jahre gedauert


----------

